# PyTiVO + Playon + Roamio = Not Working



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I've got a very old version of PyTiVo running on my WIN media server. This is the setup I've used for ages to host Playon on my TiVos. 

I just recently upgraded to a Roamio Basic and today when trying to pull a locally stored movie from that server I realized my setup must no longer work. Everything looks fine and dandy, it's just after I set up the movie to transfer that nothing happens. I can see the files, I can choose the files, and they show up in my TiVo's to-do list just fine. There's just a break down somewhere that's causing the files not to actually transfer.

I also tried to push the same file from the PyTiVo web interface to no avail. 

Not sure where the breakdown is. I have another instance of PyTiVo running on a Mac in another part of the house that works just fine. I can push/pull whatever. However it's a newer version of PyTiVo and I can't get it to see the drives on my network that store all my media files and it's not set up for Playon so it's worthless to me for this instance. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I updated my PyTiVo configuration to the lucasnz fork and now can get the blue transfer light to show up when transferring from my media server, but it's only transferring about 1 to 7 minutes of any video requested.

I get this error:


```
INFO:pyTivo.video.transcode:(10054, 'Software caused connection abort')
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:(10054, 'Software caused connection abort')
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:[14/Sep/2013 17:13:51] Done sending "F:\DVD Movies Archi
ve\80's & Classics\Back To The Future Trilogy\Back To The Future - Part I [1985]
.avi" to Family Room, 83462144 bytes, 17.49 Mb/s
```
I must have screwed something up... now when I go to localhost:9032 in my browser the page won't load. ARGH! Bad timing too, as I have to leave for the evening. I hate not finishing what I start.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Is it just PlayOn files that pyTivo is failing on?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Is it just PlayOn files that pyTivo is failing on?


No, these files are direct shares from the PC running PyTiVo


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I haven't tested Playon plugin yet, but a complete delete of the existing pyTivo setup and a fresh start appears to have fixed the issues with transferring files from my media center to my TiVos. So far I've successfully pulled 2 30 minute episodes. I'm now trying to push a movie and will see what happens with that. 

One thing I notice on the Windows install, which is different from my previous 2012 install, is that I don't appear to be using Command Prompt or Java to run pyTivo. It appears to rely only on python. Seems to be simpler.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My frustration level is increasing. I am now able to transfer video files from my media server to my TiVos. I however, can not get Playon to work again. I can see the share, but when I click on it I just get the notice that the Now Playing List could not be displayed because it is unavailable. I've made sure to check the port with the neat little port checker app, I've got the config file changed. I just do not have a clue why it's not showing. I may need to stop messing with this for awhile and re-charge my brain power because it is fried.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Not sure how you installed the playon plugin but see this new thread for my recommended method:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/playon-plugin-t2460.html

Check that:
PlayOn and pyTivo are running and on the same computer.
Your pytivo.conf file has the correct playon share entry (see attachment to thread linked above).


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Not sure how you installed the playon plugin but see this new thread for my recommended method:
> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/playon-plugin-t2460.html
> 
> Check that:
> ...


I actually followed the instructions in your Playon package I downloaded.

My old setup had Playon installed the original way following jkasyan's instructions (I believe)

I'm just not sure where the breakdown is, though the pyTivo fork I installed seems much less stable on my Roamio than it has in the past. I keep losing my shares so maybe I need to go back to my old install and see if I can tweak it to work with the Roamio? At this point I'm just plain confused.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

One other thing... when I go to http://localhost:53478 I get a 404 error so some configurations somewhere must be wrong.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I downloaded the mcbrine fork and re-installed your play on plugin and now everything is working just fine. So weird... but I'm happy and hope I don't have to mess with this for quite some time to come


----------

